# Help setting up Audio Control LC2i



## malibuboats91 (Dec 3, 2008)

Hey everyone I have a 2010 VW Jetta Wolfsburg with the premium 8 stereo. I've been running a JL W6 in it since new and I've been using a cheap line output converter. Last week I decided to buy an Audio Control LC2i to get a better signal and better performance from my subwoofer. 

After hooking it up I disconnected my stock speakers and adjusted the bass knob until the maximized light illuminated then I backed it off a little. I've tried a bunch of different genres and that seems fine. 

The next step is setting the bass threshold. I read on a few threads that I should have the volume at 14 then turn up the threshold until I hear a "pop," but I never hear the pop. All of a sudden the bass will become super loud and doesn't stop even if I turn it back down past that point. Also, I'm not sure how to adjust the Accubass. 

I'm typically pretty good with tuning car audio components but this is causing me a lot of grief! Any help would be much appreciated!

Here are my current settings:


----------



## malibuboats91 (Dec 3, 2008)

Bump


----------



## AudioControl (Mar 20, 2013)

Hello - 

It sounds like you may be having some trouble setting up AccuBASS. There are essentially two ways to set up AccuBASS: to compensate for factory bass rolloff at high volumes, or as a general bass boost. First, you should determine if your sound system rolls the bass off when you turn the volume up past half way or so. If the bass does roll off, or stop increasing as you continue to turn the system up, then you might want to us AccuBASS to compensate for this. To do so, start with the AccuBASS pot (on the end by the outputs) all the way down (counterclockwise) and the AccuBASS level at mid-way. Turn the head unit up until you reach the point in volume where the bass stops increasing or rolls off - leave the volume there. On the LC2i, turn the Threshold pot up until you hear the bass kick in again - you can adjust the AccuBASS level to make this transition more seamless, i.e., you don't want this huge boost in bass when the factory system lets go - just a gentle hand-off, so to speak. Once you are done, leave the LC2i settings alone and move the volume up on the head unit to make sure things sound smooth - you may have to fine tune things a bit. 

For no factory bass rolloff, AccuBASS is a very nice sounding bass boost, nicely rounding off the low end from around 50Hz to 125Hz. For this scenario, turn the Threshold all the way up to the right (until the stop) then adjust the AccuBASS Level knob on top to your taste. 

To begin with, you might set levels on your system with AccuBASS off (threshold down to left and Level all the way down). Get the sub balanced with the rest of the system, then set up AccuBASS according to the above two scenarios. In both cases, you may end up decreasing the Bass Level to compensate for the increased AccuBASS level. 

Hope this helps!
AudioControl


----------



## malibuboats91 (Dec 3, 2008)

AudioControl said:


> Hello -
> 
> It sounds like you may be having some trouble setting up AccuBASS. There are essentially two ways to set up AccuBASS: to compensate for factory bass rolloff at high volumes, or as a general bass boost. First, you should determine if your sound system rolls the bass off when you turn the volume up past half way or so. If the bass does roll off, or stop increasing as you continue to turn the system up, then you might want to us AccuBASS to compensate for this. To do so, start with the AccuBASS pot (on the end by the outputs) all the way down (counterclockwise) and the AccuBASS level at mid-way. Turn the head unit up until you reach the point in volume where the bass stops increasing or rolls off - leave the volume there. On the LC2i, turn the Threshold pot up until you hear the bass kick in again - you can adjust the AccuBASS level to make this transition more seamless, i.e., you don't want this huge boost in bass when the factory system lets go - just a gentle hand-off, so to speak. Once you are done, leave the LC2i settings alone and move the volume up on the head unit to make sure things sound smooth - you may have to fine tune things a bit.
> 
> ...


Thank you very much for that information. I was able to successfully tune my subwoofer! The only other issue I'm noticing is that my highs and mids seem to be louder. I have the settings almost all the way down now. Does anyone know how to switch the settings over to dynaudio via vagcom??


----------

